#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Subsea Project Manager Job in Angola

## jsanders

Hello my name is John Sanders and I work for a major engineering design firm based in the United States. We have an office in Angola with a position open for a Subsea Project Manager. If you know anyone with this sort of background, please have them contact me at john.sanders@intecsea.com 



The project manager role will be supporting major projects with one of the largest multinational oil producers. It is a very high profile role with excellent benefits and compensation. 

We are accepting applications today.See More: Subsea Project Manager Job in Angola

----------

